# My new lights! Take a look and throw any suggestions at me.



## Canadian95MTD (Jan 17, 2012)

Heck out my new lights I rigged up. I am wanting to put more but idk what else to put on. I would appreciate any suggestions that you guys have. Thanks.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sharp looking,try out before adding more.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Good grief, those are better than on my truck. You could play tennis by those!:lmao:


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking Bright!!  Curious what did you use to swap out the original ones? I've got a Craftsman and am interested in changing out to more usable lights

Aubrey


----------



## Canadian95MTD (Jan 17, 2012)

The top headlights are the stock ones. The bottom ones are just fog lights off a car. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

I guess its just the picture, they sure look a lot brighter than the normal candles I have

Aubrey


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*lights*

That's why I used the halogen lights on "Frankenwheels"! The stock lights just don't cut it.
Most tractors can easily run the Halogens,up to 60w,without a relay,with no problem. 
They will run off the alternator,Or you can wire them into the battery(fused circuit),without draining the battery.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

*lites...*

awful, simply awful...

take the lights off to put on a better rig, and send the remainder to me... ;-)

sweet rig... 

william...


----------

